# moved up to a major upgrade with a Bumblebee CSM



## mad murdock (Sep 2, 2014)

Got a deal on a Woodland Bumblebee sawmill last week. The thing is quite nice! I got it set up tuned up and milled 5 logs with it yesterday. Using the same 372 XPW I have used with my Alaskan III, I have to say, I am very impressed! it cuts faster than on the alaska mill, probably because the angle of the bar to the log is constant, and the feed winch really helps to keep the saw moving with very little effort. I didn't think I would like the bar oriented vertical, but after using it, I really like it. No wedging neeted, and the dogging system on this mill is very good. It is about twice as fast as the alaskan maybe 3 times faster. I can see the advantage of similar mills (procut, Logosol, etc) Too bad that they are not still in productions, these things are built!! I will get some pics up as I remember how to do it.....


----------



## big mog (Sep 3, 2014)

frame is very similar to the logosol system, but working at 90 degrees to it, will be a lot better than an alaskan, and believe me, your back will thank you for the decent working height


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 3, 2014)

Copy that big mog!!! I cut nigh on 150 bd ft of boards on Monday, took maybe 3 hrs of milling, but for a first go, I was real happy with production. This morning I zipped through my last WRC log and got 40 bd ft of 1x6's out of it. It took about 35 min. Once you get the hang of doing things different the production really goes up. I really like how fast it cuts. I would say it is almost as fast as a band mill. It walks through the cedar almost as fast I I ca crank the feed winch handle. I am using the same chain and bar setup as you would on a Logosol, so 1/4" kerf. That really helps the speed and cuts down on the sawdust pile. Having the bar at a 30-45 deg angle to the log really makes the chips come off big compared to the almost dust like chips you get when cutting 90 deg to the log. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow that is a cool mill you have there, thanks for the pics!

Any more info on it? Mr google doesn't seem to know much about it


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 7, 2014)

They were produced by a company in Cambridge Idaho from the early 80's thru the early me 90's. There is an article from Mother Earth News from the early 80's here http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...e-man-sawmill-zmaz82sozgoe.aspx#axzz39koIEVBr I have located and have a copy of the original patent from off the www. I was able to track down a guy who lives in Cambridge ID still who is the BIL of one of the founding partners that built the mill back in the day. He said that both gentlemen are on to other pursuits and as the patent info is a available in the public domain, rights to manufacture or copy it have expired. (Patents are good for 17 years). Myself and an associate from work are thinking about mayby trying to reproduce it. Maybe utilize some lighter materials, to modernize it a tad, though even as is, it is a very nice piece of equipment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 10, 2014)

Here is a video I posted on Youtube of the mill in use. Douglas Fir, using my Husky 372 XPW and Stihl 63PMX "picco" ripping chain. This thing cuts pretty quick. A lot has to do with the angle of the bar to the log. Chips are bigger, and finish on the boards is still smooth.


----------



## kimosawboy (Sep 10, 2014)

You should really put some larger sleepers under the log so you do not have to worry about cutting into the metal and it would eliminate the BS re-trimming. You might also consider jamming a tennis ball or something similar into the throttle so you can save your back, heck.. attaching a throttle would be pretty easy.
I really like the idea of vertical cutting especially for much larger logs((36"+) but the downfall for me is not having a decent way of holding the log in the same position. I have seen pictures of the log dogs you use and I wonder how you find them, do they hold the log very secure after you cut thru more than half, do you always cut once and then flop that side to the bottom, how easy are they to set and then reset.
????
G Vavra


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 10, 2014)

The dogging system is beefy, and very effective. They are quick to dog and undog the log. They hold with zero movement, and you cannot move the log with them in place. The 4" sleeper is a real good idea. I will incorporate that in the next day or 2 when I replace the ones that I have on it now. I will put the jacks up higher so i wont have to trim the little bit at the end. Still getting used to the mill. I have done about 200-250 bd ft with it so far, and I will have the process finely tuned soon. the nick on the metal was not as bad as it sounded, only hit about 4-6 cutters , and it all filed out in one resharpening. Thanks for the feedback. I will try and post another video, from work. Internet connection is faster. It took me 3 hours to upload 2min 26 sec of video from home, high speed but not "that" high speed.


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 10, 2014)

Another, longer video of the process slicing some 2x6's off the same log. A 10 footer. reviewing my own videos, helps me see what I can do better to make things flow more smoothly.


----------



## JohnWayne (Sep 10, 2014)

I have got to find me one of those... Nice vid Mad.


----------



## huskyhank (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice.
Would you please snap a couple of pics of the saw mounted on the carriage?


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 16, 2014)

How is this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huskyhank (Sep 16, 2014)

That's good, but I mean something showing how its bolted up to the saw. A close view.


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh. I will take some pics in the morning and post them on here. It is bolted at the bar studs. I am using the extenders that come with the timberjigg made by Logosol. You can use coupling nuts also. Pics to follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 17, 2014)

huskyhank said:


> That's good, but I mean something showing how its bolted up to the saw. A close view.


Here are a couple pics I took this morning.


----------



## huskyhank (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks!
That is surprisingly simple.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 17, 2014)

I like that setup. I may have to try to build one myself. Would be easier on the user than a Alaskan mill.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 17, 2014)

mad murdock said:


> Here are a couple pics I took this morning.


Where did you get the sprocket for the lo profile?


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 17, 2014)

It is a 3/8" sprocket. On advice from the guys at Baileys, they said that a std 3/8" sprocket is not enough different from the .365 pitch of the pico chain as long as the chain the drive rim and the sprocket to have were all new together. That way they can wear in together. I have milled probably 1500 board feet or more with it so far mostly on the Alaska mill, more recently on the bumblebee, and have not had any problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef (Sep 25, 2014)

I just found a nice frame all welded up and already 16' long and straight. I think I'm gonna grab it and build something similar to this style. Very interesting design. Have you seen the woodbug version of chainsaw mill?

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes. I like the woodbug design. Don't know if you can still buy it new? I will see if I can link up the patent pages that I have tonite. It is 4-5 pages with some detailed sketches, no hard dimensions, but there is enough there to copy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fundyheather (Sep 28, 2014)

a homemade something similar:


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 5, 2014)

Stumbled upon the following website and thought of this thread, so here it is in case anyone finds it useful:
http://www.westfordmills.com.au/mill_pix.htm


----------



## jeff taswelder (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi just found this thread and would love to build me a bumble bee csm
Do you still have the patent pages 
I have welder and not afraid to use it 
Yours looks great


----------



## kimosawboy (Jul 4, 2015)

Here is a link to some more pics...
http://www.*****************/board/index.php?topic=77345.0
Good luck and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## jeff taswelder (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry that link doesn't work.
But I no witch site you mean


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 5, 2015)

jeff taswelder said:


> Sorry that link doesn't work.
> But I no witch site you mean



Any hints?


----------



## jeff taswelder (Jul 5, 2015)

Tipe in bumblebee chainsaw mill in google and you will find it


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 5, 2015)

jeff taswelder said:


> Tipe in bumblebee chainsaw mill in google and you will find it View attachment 434137



Thank you kindly!


----------



## jeff taswelder (Jul 5, 2015)

If you don't find it let me know and I will pm you with it when I get inside


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 5, 2015)

jeff taswelder said:


> If you don't find it let me know and I will pm you with it when I get inside View attachment 434138



Yup found it!


----------



## jeff taswelder (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## kimosawboy (Jul 5, 2015)

Try this as well.
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4300428.html
Take a look at the patent images....


----------

